# UFC too commercialized????



## tntma12 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it just me of is the UFC starting to get too commercialized.  I find it is starting to to get to be like a soap opera, or worse, WWE wrestling, lol.  

And also, some of the fights seem to be fixed now a days, with the match maker setting up fights that would accomadate one fighter over another.  Not as much based on the skill level of each.  

This is just my opinion and would be interested to see if anyone felt the same way.


----------



## crushing (Jul 20, 2007)

Without a certain degree of commercialization, all the fights would still be PPV if on TV at all.  Sometimes they do hype some matchups quite a bit and take the juicier quotes from the pre-fight comments to play up the 'hatred' between two fighters, but that is normal and expected salemanship.

I haven't seen anything that gives me a feeling the fights are fixed.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 20, 2007)

Given the number of recent upsets and the parity in the different divisions, no I don't see it being fixed.

As for it being "too commercial" well, it is a commercial operation, as is every professional sport.  

Lamont


----------



## PictonMA (Jul 20, 2007)

I generally try and ignore they hype and BS surrounding the UFC and other MMA organizations / events and just watch the fights.

The over-prevelant bad-boy image in the UFC drives me crazy far more than any commercialization of the product.  Additionally, I won't buy or support certain product lines such as Tapout specifically because of the type of image they condone / present.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes. it is.


----------

